# TTC after miscarriage



## monroea

I had a miscarriage which started on October 15. I have had a couple of beta tests since then to make sure my levels are dropping. My most recent test was last Friday (8 days ago) where my levels were finally down to 39. A couple of days later I got a "not pregnant" on a digital test. I've been monitoring myself with cheapie tests as they are more sensitive. I think I possibly ovulated last Friday based on ewcm, cramps and it being 2 weeks from my last period (miscarriage, which I know isn't a "period"). Now I'm just checking to see if my lines are getting darker or lighter.


----------



## amb_83

The the 3dpo test shows a line and then they seem to fade out until 8 dpo which, as i can see, also shows a line. Maybe a new pregnancy :) For many it’s easier to get pregnant right after a MC. Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## kittiecat

Yep does look like they went negative after 3dpo then positive again so really hope it’s a new pregnancy for you! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------

